# Make Yogurt Better!..for me



## cookingmo (May 18, 2010)

I have celiace disease and I recently saw a study that showed that prebiotics and probiotics can help people with celiac. Probiotics are found in yogurt, and in the case of YoPlus yogurt, there are also prebiotics. 

Great! The only problem is that I REALLY hate yogurt. So I want to be healthier but I am looking for ways of dressing up or disguising yogurt to be more appetizing to me. 

I've been mixing the YoPlus with an obscene amount of Cool Whip to make it palatable to me but there's gotta be a better way. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## merstar (May 18, 2010)

Add fresh fruit or fruit puree, mixed with a little sweetener of your choice. (berries and bananas are especially good). You can also mix in jam instead of fresh fruit. Another combination is cocoa powder or chocolate syrup, a little sugar, honey, or maple syrup, and a touch of vanilla extract.
Another good option is to make smoothies.


----------



## stikinecook (May 18, 2010)

Regular yogurt, (plain), mixed with Apple butter. (homemade is best, if you can).  Its really good, and you wont even know its yogurt!


----------



## cookingmo (May 18, 2010)

mixing pieces of fruit in probably wouldn't help me. It's the consistency and the tanginess of yogurt that turns me off. And the smell of it. I'm odd I think.

A smoothie could definitely be a good option though.

Apple butter mixed in sounds completely weird but I do love apple butter. I may just have to try it. A 1:1 ratio?


----------



## stikinecook (May 18, 2010)

It depends on how strong you like it! I think I would just use a cup of it, and add maybe 2 teaspoons?  The apple butter was the stuff my mom made, really strong(but gooood).  So you will just have to add a little bit until it tastes good to you!  I didnt think it would be good at first, but it was addicting!


----------



## luvs (May 19, 2010)

i'm lacking luv for yogurt, myself, though there's a kind i buy, although there's like 170 fat-kcals/6-ounce container of that.

smoothies, i concur, would be great. 

i would venture into suggesting either combining into a cereal &/or pureed fruits.

for a change in the consistency- that is gonna be very dependant on the brands purchased & whether you're into stirring your yogurt. 

there's those that love yogurt-cheese. 

moreover, though, prebiotics/probiotics could be purchased if your disdain for yogurt continues.


----------



## cookingmo (May 21, 2010)

I have thought of the supplements but I'm terribly bad at remembering to take pills. 

and I tried the apple butter/yogurt thing this morning. Not for me I'm afraid. 

Thanks again guys.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 22, 2010)

What brand and type have you tried?  I cannot eat any yogut that has aspataime or any artificial sweetner in it. It adds and after taste that I just cannot take.  I have mixed yogurt with Grape Nuts and sometime with granola.  Smoothies are great..Orange creme, frozen raspberry, blueberry, and banana are all really good.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 23, 2010)

My favorite way to use yogurt is to make Greek tzatziki sauce. It can be used as a sauce with grilled meats to make pita sandwiches, or a dip for pita chips or fresh veggies. I've even used it as a salad dressing for a layered salad.

*Tzatziki*

3 cups plain yogurt, or 2 cups plain Greek yogurt (preferred)
1 medium cucumber, peeled, seeded and shredded
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp. olive oil
1 tbsp. white vinegar
1 tbsp. fresh dill, minced fine
1 tsp. fresh mint, cut into chiffonade
1/2 tsp. salt or to taste

If using regular yogurt, place yogurt in a cheesecloth-lined sieve over a bowl; put bowl, covered, in the refrigerator for 1 hour to drain excess liquid. If using Greek yogurt, this step is not necessary.

In a large bowl, combine yogurt, garlic, oil, vinegar, herbs and salt. Add cucumber and mix well. Place in a serving dish, cover and refrigerate for at least two hours, to allow the flavors to mingle and make friends. It will keep for several days in the refrigerator.


----------



## cookingmo (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. 

I have found that adding some cinnamon to vanilla or peach yogurt makes it a touch more palatable for me.


----------



## blissful (Jun 3, 2010)

I had a parfait that it turned out was really nice. There were strawberries sliced in the bottom. The yogurt was mixed with vanilla extract and some sugar, then added at the last minute, some homemade granola w/nuts and raisins--delicious. The tart flavor was tamed with the sugar and vanilla, the texture was great with the granola topper. 

I've been making them for two weeks with homemade yogurt and everyone here likes them. Hope you find a way to like yogurt, since, it is good for your digestion. It seems to help people with acid reflux too. ~Bliss


----------

